# PLEASE help - completely clueless, need to leave country FAST



## stealthy (Aug 7, 2013)

I promise I'm not in trouble with the law or anything -- just in a not-so-great living situation in Nevada, USA with a better prospect in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.

I just don't know how to start, what to do -- I'm fairly unskilled labor and willing to take minimum-wage jobs, I'm just not sure how to go about getting everything in order for my move.

I know I have to get a passport if I want back into the USA -- the website also lists a card; is that mandatory, or can I save some money by not getting it?

I know I have to get a work visa -- how long does that take? Would I even manage to get it, being an unskilled laborer? I have experience in customer service and fast food, can work weekends and holidays, can work nights, anything really. I'm flexible, I just need to know if there's a specific kind of visa I need, how long it would last, if I need to get it in Canada once I get there or if I can get it from the USA.

I'll be moving by packing all of my belongings into my car and driving across the border -- will my belongings be searched? Is there a specific way I should pack that would make searching everything faster and easier?

I'm 23 years old and may end up going to the university in Edmonton further down the line. Is there a difference in the tuition I'd have to pay if I'm not from Canada? If so, would changing my residency make any difference?

Car insurance -- would my USAA still be acceptable in Canada? Would I need to get a Canadian insurance company instead?

Health insurance -- how would this work? Would Canadian physicians take my insurance? Would I have to pay out-of-pocket? I know I'm not going to have the same health benefits as Canadian citizens -- I'm just not sure what kind of coverage I'll... have.

Banking/Money -- I bank with Wells Fargo. Is there a Canadian equivalent? Would I be able to have paychecks deposited into that account, or would I need a Canadian bank account? And what about sending and receiving money between Canada and the US? Would it just be money orders? Nothing faster? I understand that there is a conversion from USD to CAD. How exactly would sending money from CAD to USD or vice versa work?

I need to be in-country around Septemberish, mid-September is preferable. I know it doesn't leave me with a lot of time, but... this came up pretty fast.

I'm sorry. I'll probably think of other questions later, I just don't know where to start looking for answers. Please... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Whoa! You really need to slow down. Emigrating from the US to Canada isn't as simple as tossing everything into the car and driving across the border.

Like most nations, Canada seeks to attract talented and skilled people who will make a contribution to the country. I know you are flexible and willing to work, but I doubt that there is a shortage of unskilled labor in Canada at present. Skilled labor, particularly in the construction fields, seems to be quite in demand in certain areas, and there are shortages in a selected list of professions, but your lack of relevant qualifications will work against you.

First, take a look at Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - International, the site for Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC). It will tell you what options exist for immigration, what qualifications you would have to meet, and how to apply under the different categories.

As for your other questions, I think they're premature, but here are some quick responses: you definitely need a US passport (the passport card is sometimes convenient but unnecessary). You need a work visa before entering Canada if you plan to work (the forum experts will clarify that, I'm sure; not really my area); with your lack of skills I doubt you're an ideal candidate for a work visa. Do you have an employer prepared to sponsor you? Is that why there's such a rush to move by mid-September?

The CIC website will direct you to links that explain how to import a car into Canada. As a US driver you would need a special insurance endorsement to permit you to drive your US car in Canada even for a short time; I presume you will need a Canadian insurer once you re-register the car there. You will also, of course, need to obtain a Canadian driver's license. 

I believe you would need a detailed inventory with values for all items you bring across the border with you, but I could be wrong. It wouldn't be unusual for your car and its contents to be examined closely; my car has been searched from time to time when I've gone up on holiday.

Most US health insurers will not cover treatment outside the US. It is my understanding that each province is somewhat different in terms of coverage for new residents, but you can figure that out if you actually get a visa. Or check the provincial website.

Most employers wouldn't want to be bothered dealing with direct deposit to a US bank, so you would want to find a local bank for your financial needs. If you do want to transfer money from Canada to the US (or vice versa), you can wire it, which is fairly immediate. Yes, of course, there is a currency conversion between US and Canadian dollars, just as there is between any two national currencies. You can check online for the exchange rate from time to time. Every transfer from one currency to the other will cost you, in bank fees/conversion costs.

The University of Alberta estimates roughly $25K/year for an international student (changing your residence is unlikely to help), and from the looks of its website it's a fairly competitive institution. If you are thinking about university, perhaps a student visa is more likely to work for you?

Alternatively, I believe that as a US citizen you may spend up to 6 months in Canada as a non-working tourist - if you can afford it, that might give you a chance to explore the country (it's vast!) before determining that you actually want to move there.

Oh, and don't forget that as a US citizen, wherever you live or work or retire, you will forever be required to file your federal taxes with our friends at the IRS.

Good luck to you.


----------

